# Préavis debut lundi



## Ariv42 (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Je viens de me faire licencier par téléphone et mon préavis d'un mois commence lundi 25 sachant que j'ai 3 semaines de congés. 
Jusqu'à quelle date va mon préavis ?
Merci pour celles qui me répondent 
Bon week-end


----------



## Ariv42 (22 Juillet 2022)

Super j'ai une étoile  🌟


----------



## abassmat (22 Juillet 2022)

Par téléphone ... alors là, j'avoue que je suis un peu estomaquée, vous ne vous y attendiez pas ?
j'espère pour vous que cela vous arrange, et que vous trouverez vite un nouveau contrat. 
pour le côté administratif je laisse pro vous répondre.


----------



## isa19 (22 Juillet 2022)

bonjour,
 c'est légal ??? il faut une lettre qui démarre par date le début du préavis non ???


----------



## Ariv42 (22 Juillet 2022)

Oui la lettre a été envoyée aujourd'hui 
Et non je ne m'y attendait pas 
C'est un contrat de 3 jours par semaine qui devrait passer en périscolaire le matin et elle voulait baisser le nombre de jours par semaine a 2 puis a 1 donc j'avais augmenté mon taux horaire de 3.3 a 4 euros de l'heure pour une mensualisation de 34.5 heures par mois !


----------



## Ariv42 (22 Juillet 2022)

Pour elle cette augmentation était trop forte


----------



## assmatzam (22 Juillet 2022)

Est ce que tous vos congés sont acquis 
Combien de jours ouvrables acquis au 31 mai 2022 ?


----------



## Ariv42 (22 Juillet 2022)

29 jours


----------



## Ariv42 (22 Juillet 2022)

29 jours aquis et 18 jours pris en août 
Année incomplète


----------



## assmatzam (23 Juillet 2022)

Tu prends tes 3 semaines à partir de quand ?


----------



## Ariv42 (23 Juillet 2022)

Je prends les 3 premières semaines d'août 
Dernier jour travaillé le 29 juillet


----------



## Ariv42 (23 Juillet 2022)

Merci


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (23 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

En année incomplète on ne déduit rien des acquis. Vos cp ont dûs êtres rémunérés en juin. 
Si votre contrat aplus d'un an il y a un mois de préavis.  Qui est fractionné par la pose de vos'cp.

Donc il faut calculer tout ça. 

Fin de contrat : salaire du mois, régularisation de salaire et iccp. Dans  cet ordre.
Puis calcul de l'indemnité de rupture.


----------



## Ariv42 (23 Juillet 2022)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## assmatzam (23 Juillet 2022)

Donc pour les dates d'exécution du préavis sont du lundi 25 juillet au mardi 13 septembre 

Du lundi 25/07 au dimanche 31/07
7 jours de préavis 

Suspendu du lundi 1/08 au samedi 20/08
20 jours de cp

Du dimanche 21/08 mardi 13/09
24 jours de préavis


----------



## Ariv42 (23 Juillet 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses et votre soutien


----------



## Ariv42 (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Aujourd'hui j'ai attendu en vain les enfants 
La maman a répondu à mon message en disant : "Je pensais que c'était clair J ne veux pas venir chez vous et au vu de la tournure des événements, non les enfants ne viennent plus. ... bonne journée "
Toujours très froid


----------



## assmatzam (25 Juillet 2022)

Et bien tant mieux pour vous 
Rappeler lui quand même que le préavis même non effectué devra être payé 
Au cas ou elle penserai que ce n'est pas le cas vu qu'elle ne vous donne pas l'enfant


----------



## Ariv42 (25 Juillet 2022)

Je crois que c'est clair mais je n'ai pas eu encore la lettre recommandée donc je décale le préavis 
De plus elle me demande de faire les calculs de fin de mois que je fais d'habitude !!!
Merci encore pour votre réponse


----------

